# Re-finishing Hammond C3 and Leslie cabinet...HELP!!



## tonewheelkev (12 Apr 2012)

Hi folks
....am really excited with this project....my chance to own a superbly finished Hammond Organ and Leslie combo!!

Have stripped everything back to wood.....mainly block-board construction with walnut veneer outer layer.

Some wounding to both cabinets....edges and flat surfaces. Have filled with a minimal amount of Morrells 'easystain dark' filler. I like the idea of an Oil finish.....American Bretheren favour Tung Oil!

Have bought some Morrells Eze-oil....want something easy to apply, and repairable when wounded.

*Now realise that a solid colour...say BLACK...may be the way forward, as this will obliterate the 'filled' areas (corners/edges...)
Is there such a stain...SOLID BLACK that is...or must I go the 'painted' route??*

What will work well under the Eze-oil?
What about grain fillers?

Any advice gratefully received!!


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Apr 2012)

if it's walnut why stain it? Walnut is a lovely colour. 

It'd be nice to see some pictures, does the Leslie work?


----------



## tonewheelkev (12 Apr 2012)

Oryxdesign":152w089v said:


> if it's walnut why stain it? ..........



....too light....filled areas/blemishes too easily seen



Oryxdesign":152w089v said:


> ....It'd be nice to see some pictures,
> does the Leslie work?



It all worked before I stripped it.... :lol: 

Will sort out some pics when I can........


----------



## Oryxdesign (12 Apr 2012)

I think I'd go for something more like rosewood and not a red mahogany colour but it is personal taste.

Perhaps buy a trial kit and try on a place you can't see.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/chestnut-che ... prod24498/


----------



## tonewheelkev (13 Apr 2012)

TTT.....now I'm looking for a SOLID BLACK stain
.....does it exist???


----------



## Oryxdesign (13 Apr 2012)

Contact Morrels. They'll have something


----------



## marcros (13 Apr 2012)

what about black french polish- it would give a piano black and cover everything.


----------



## tonewheelkev (13 Apr 2012)

marcros":cpeoqbkd said:


> what about black french polish- it would give a piano black and cover everything.



......that sounds great....but I haven't got that skill!!.....  

Liked the idea of an oiled finish....because it's an easier application


----------



## kevin dwyer (15 Apr 2012)

hi, you seem a little all over the place and what's worse you're another kev. putting this aside why don't you try the method I've put up as "how to polish" as that's why I put it up. Stained dark brown the filler won't notice. Couple of coats of clear sanding sealer and wax. Easy to repair again, the hammond will look beautiful and you'll want to sit playing it. Rock on. Kev.

Ps. you might like the channel .... http://www.youtube.com/user/kdwyermedia


----------



## bugbear (16 Apr 2012)

marcros":3o0iqznz said:


> what about black french polish- it would give a piano black and cover everything.



It won't cover the reported "wounds", it would show them up more!

BugBear


----------



## tonewheelkev (16 Apr 2012)

bugbear":25btzhwt said:


> .........It won't cover the reported "wounds", it would show them up more!
> BugBear



.....Is there a correct path then...?

Perhaps repair the wounding by letting in selected bits of veneer...?


----------



## bugbear (16 Apr 2012)

tonewheelkev":xxw4oiw5 said:


> bugbear":xxw4oiw5 said:
> 
> 
> > .........It won't cover the reported "wounds", it would show them up more!
> ...



Well, owners of Fender and Gibson guitars wouldn't dream of covering up signs of honourable use, so I don't wee why a Hammond/Leslie owner would.

Personally, I would tend toward repairing structural damage, and using a matt or satin finish to protect the case, whilst not emphasising cosmetic damage.

Matt or satin finishes would include oils, stains, and either varnishes with "grit" in (usually silica) or a gloss varnish with the final coat cut back
with abrasive (wire wool, fibrax...)

A gloss black finish would be the opposite of this...

BugBear (C3 + L122 owner)


----------



## tonewheelkev (16 Apr 2012)

> Well, owners of Fender and Gibson guitars wouldn't dream of covering up signs of honourable use, so I don't wee why a Hammond/Leslie owner would........
> 
> ................. BugBear (C3 + L122 owner)



Aaaahhh.....I've got Fenders/Gibsons/etc....too!!!

....but all _without_ signs of honourable use  

BTW....I also have the 'guts' from an A100....and hope to re-house them in a suitable case
...........but that's another project  

PS....the Leslie is a 122RV


----------



## [email protected] (16 Apr 2012)

ebonised finish (ie solid black) is one of themost unforgiving finishes ever if the prep and the actual job is not spot on.

can you stick up a photo of the item?


----------



## tonewheelkev (16 Apr 2012)

[email protected]":25ax8pzo said:


> ............can you stick up a photo of the item?



Will do when I get the chance....thanks!


----------



## tonewheelkev (16 Apr 2012)

Hoping to do the 'silk purse from a Sow's ear' thing 

Pics showing some typical blemishes.

The Leslie is remarkably un-scarred by comparison!


----------



## kevin dwyer (16 Apr 2012)

yeap, there is a correct path, cutting some veneer in would be good.


----------



## [email protected] (16 Apr 2012)

thanks for the pics - cant offer any advice if you are diying as its a typcial sod of a job to get this sort of thing looking nice. A skilled finisher would be able to make it look lovely though........


----------



## tonewheelkev (17 Apr 2012)

[email protected]":1z8bbeit said:


> .......... A skilled finisher would be able to make it look lovely though........



*Suppose I need to know just how he'd (sorry girls!!) do that???*


----------



## [email protected] (17 Apr 2012)

thats like asking for step by step instructions on how to spray a car whereby if you get one of the steps (materials or techinques) wrong, the result is rubbish :wink: You cannot give step by step instructions on how to finish something to a high standard without at least seeing the item first which is why when posts like this come up, everything grinds to a halt


----------



## kevin dwyer (17 Apr 2012)

hi kev, was thinking, whilst working away in the garage, if you really want it black then use some car spray paint. you'd have to mask everything up with tape and paper, wear a mask and it might be messy, say four coats and ease it down after 2 with a pad from morells. You could also paint it with black paint, two coats, ease down and then two coats of water based clear varnish. 

Back to the preparation, don't worry about it too much since you're just starting out at this, plenty of time to become an erpert later ! Try and go for an eveness to the prepped finish, all sanded smooth and nice to the touch. I tend go by touch, spend to much time looking at fine detail and you won't get anywhere.

For a standard cosy looking antique finish try what I've suggested, I use the vandyke crystals as they are super cheap and make loads of stain. Sanding sealer has a higher concentrate of actual polish in it so it works out cheaper than the button polish etc. and is a good price from Morrells. Aim for a medium oak / medium brown finish if you're goin to use this method. kev.


----------



## tonewheelkev (17 Apr 2012)

Hi Kev
....thanks for those comments....that was the kind of thing I was thinking of :wink: ...how _you_ might go about doin' the job - Much appreciated  :

Think I'm going to experiment with different types of filler...perhaps go for something containing wood fibres, and try to match to the cabinets. The Morrells Easystain (Dark) cures to a light grey....and doesn't accept stain very well.

Have used Plastic Wood....and such-like in the past...will take another look!!

Haven't used water based poly...in fact have generally steered clear. Is it possible to get a classy finish.... :?:


----------



## kevin dwyer (17 Apr 2012)

I have a huge pot of light filler and I just add some morrells stain if I want it darker, if you only have dark it can be a bit of a pain so maybe buy a light one and you can mix them. what you've put in looks ok, coloured varnish will cover that. you can always mix some sawdust / wood into the dark filler.

wood that's been stripped back, filled and sanded usually looks very nice when it's painted. maybe use a primer. water based varnish is just easy.


----------

